# Fisch Röntgen Gerät



## Megarun (10. Dezember 2000)

...Habe heute beim WWW Streifzug eine SUPER Page entdeckt!    www.dorschfestival.de/   
Das ist die Homepage von (unserem) Eifelshark. Die Jung`s da haben szs. ein "Durchleucht" Gerät für Fischfilet entwickelt. Mann kann damit Fisch-Würmer entdecken. Vielleicht keine Neuigkeit für Experten, doch für mich ein Posting wert. Das Gerät kann man wohl auch für Süßwasser-Fische verwenden. Es ist auch ganz simpel aufgebaut. Evl. kann "Eifelshark" sich mal dazu äußern?
Sch... editieren! 
    MfG & Petri, Megarun------------------
...immer Untermaß...[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Megarun am 11-12-2000 um 14:34.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Dezember 2000)

Das würde mich auch interessieren.
Ich halte meine Filets immer gegens Licht. Das geht eigentlich auch. jedenfalls wenn die Sonne scheint.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2000)

Das wäre echt ein prima Ding! Aber kann man das nicht auch selber mit einer Glasscheibe und einer "normalen" Neonröhre basteln??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Bislang konnte ich die Scheißdinger immer noch mit dem Auge erkennen. Echt ekelhaft - besonders, wenn das Barschfilet damit vollkommen durchzogen ist... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Megarun (12. Dezember 2000)

@: Franky
 quote:mit einer Glasscheibe und einer "normalen" Neonröhre basteln???
Hi Franky, wenn Du eine 1,2 mtr. Leuchtstoff Röhre nimmst, mußt Du aber große Fische fangen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Viel Spaß beim "Röntgen" Megarun 

------------------
...immer Untermaß...


----------



## eifelshark (13. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Leute,es freut uns ( mich und Otti´s Ready ) das unser " Wurminspektor " euch gefällt. Dazu gibt es eine Geschichte als bei Otti´s Ready mal Grillen angesagt war. Doch das soll er euch selber erzählen. Jedenfalls hat er damals geschworen, die Würmer in Norwegen zu lassen. So haben wir dann einen Inspektor aus einem Schuhkarton gebastelt. Und vor zwei Jahren hat unser Freund Matti  dann das Ding aus Holz nachgebaut. Es funktioniert echt Super und wir haben schon viele Würmer damit zur Strecke gebracht. Schaut es euch an ( auf unserer Page unter Angelgeräte )
Wer von euch das Ding nachbauen will, soll sich melden, wir helfen gerne weiter. Viel Spaß bei der Wurmjagt wünscht euch Eifelshark


------------------
Es grüßt aus der Eifel
>
Webmaster-www.dorschfestival.de


----------



## Franky (13. Dezember 2000)

Hmmm... Laß mich ma grübeln.. Ha! Hier isser!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



welt.weites.wuermerscannen.urgs/anleitung/megawurmscanner.html 
In diesem Sinne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2000)

quote:Originaltext von Megarun:
 @: 
Hi Franky, wenn Du eine 1,2 mtr. Leuchtstoff Röhre nimmst, mußt Du aber große Fische fangen!http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/jump.gif" border=0>Hi Mega,
ich fange nur große Fische!!!


----------



## Megarun (14. Dezember 2000)

@: Franky...
...auch auf die "Gefahr" hin daß Dok unsere Beiträge ins "Witzforum" Verschiebt: hast`e mal `nen Link zu dem Scanner-Hersteller???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  MfG, Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...


----------



## fly-martin (17. Dezember 2000)

...gar nicht mal so schlecht - die Idee mit der Neonröhre !! Ich habe irgendwo noch eine Taschenlampe mit seitlicher Neonröhre ( ist eigentlich fürs Auto..), werde mal schauen ob die eventuell umzubauen ist. Man kann sie ja einfach in den Karton legen... und brauch kein transportables Stromaggregat.[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von martin am 17-12-2000 um 16:49.]


----------



## Megarun (17. Dezember 2000)

Hi, Martin..
 quote:Original Text Martin.
...gar nicht mal so schlecht - die Idee mit der Neonröhre !! Ich habe irgendwo noch eine Taschenlampe mit seitlicher Neonröhre ( ist eigentlich fürs Auto..), werde mal schauen ob die eventuell umzubauen ist. Man kann sie ja einfach in den Karton legen... und brauch kein transportables Stromaggregat
...ob das So "Geht" mit den "Leuchtstoffröhren?" (Neon eh`nicht 500 Volt)  Hast Du denn die Home-Page vom "Eifelshark" besucht?
(Oben ist der Hyperlink.) He, Mit den "Röhren"; Das war ein Witz. Ob das funzt weiß ich nicht! Erkundige Dich doch mal per E-Mail bei den Jung`s . MfG Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...


----------



## Franky (17. Dezember 2000)

@ Megarun:Also, als reiner Witz war das mit der Röhre nicht gedacht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Muß ja keine 1200mm Röhre sein, gibt ja auch kleinere. Die Lichtverteilung ("Kaltlicht") mit &acute;ner Milchglasscheibe ist definitiv besser als die Version von Sharky mit einfachen Glühbirnen. Außerdem kann man damit problemlos größere Filets am Stück durchleuchten.


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Franky (17. Dezember 2000)

quote:Originaltext von martin:
 ...gar nicht mal so schlecht - die Idee mit der Neonröhre !! Ich habe irgendwo noch eine Taschenlampe mit seitlicher Neonröhre 
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von martin am 17-12-2000 um 16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.]Hmmm... ich hab auch &acute;ne "Innenzeltleuchte", in die eine 6 W/240 V Neonröhre reinkommt. (Nein Megarun, ich schleppe keinen Aggi mit - die Elektronik in dem Ding sorgt dafür, daß 3 Monozellen ausreichen!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
Die macht ein prima Licht, und man bräuchte nur einen kleinen Kasten mit Scheibe, in die das Ding hereinkommt...


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Helmet (18. Dezember 2000)

Hoi Fränkster!Also was diesen "wunderbaren" Wurmscanner von eifelshark angeht, wenn ich im Mai auf Fehmarn auftauche, mußt du so ein Ding mithaben! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich will dann meine Filets scannen, denn wenn ich nach Hause komm und die Dinger sind verwurmt, möcht ich nicht nochmal mehr als Tausend Kilometer fahren um mir Dorsch zu holen! Ich mag sie vorher schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! Jo denn, Klasse Eifelshark!Ciao Helmet


------------------
!!! Köhlerhunter 2000 !!!


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2000)

Na Ritschie,des mach i glaub i ned... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Andi wird mich für noch narrischer erklären, als i eh scho bin, Franzl nimmt mich dann gleich mit, und Matthes und Heli wern sich totlachen. Das kann ich nicht verantworten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Joe (2. Januar 2001)

Nicht nur das, Fränkie!Bei deiner Filetgrösse langt eigentich auch eine Leuchtdiode mit 9V-Block! Das hält jahrelang und hat auch Platz in deinem Angelkoffer.

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2001)

*grmpf* 
Aber die Idee ist nich übel!!!!! &acute;Ne Weißlichtdiode ist tierisch hell. 20 Stück davon sollten reichen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:-þ

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------

